# Question Of The Week... ( 2017 Week 20)



## ripjack13 (May 14, 2017)

*If you were to write a book on making woodcrafts, woodworking, turning, or box making ect. ect... what would it be about?*
*And what's the title of it?*





**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement, but I could change it.
Primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and you too...


----------



## Fsyxxx (May 14, 2017)

Wood Art; (another get poor quick scheme).

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2017)

Wood Forums: 100 different ways for  to get abused by youngins..............

Reactions: Funny 13


----------



## CWS (May 14, 2017)

Woodworking! (The one who dies with the most wood wins)

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## justallan (May 14, 2017)

*If you were to write a book on making woodcrafts, woodworking, turning, or box making ect. ect... what would it be about? About a half a page long.*
*And what's the title of it? Things to do with wood in less than 2 minutes (Other than sex)*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 14, 2017)

My first thought is the title should be "So many projects, so little time" When I think about a topic it is really hard to choose or give advice because there is no perfect answer to wood working. Everyone does it differently and in there own way with what they have and in the shops or work area that they have available at the time. Maybe the title should be "Working wood with what you have" Or "The life long journey of wood working" All of these titles are what it has been for me.
And then there's the thought "The frugal wood worker" It could be about finding wood and tools, restoring old used tools and where to look for them. And about the fact that wood is free! It's everywhere if you know where to look and aren't afraid to put a little work into getting and processing it. 
I guess if I was to wright a book it should be about the journey of wood working and the love of the craft. It's not about being perfect, or an expert at anything, or wether or not you have done something text book correct. It seems like an expensive hobby or craft but it can also be done with very little expense for tools wood and supplies. If a person enjoys the craft they will find a way to do it with very little funds. When I first started wood working I never imagined it would be a life long journey, I have learned so much and there is so much more to learn yet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony (May 14, 2017)

Mine would be a picture book titled 
"What I wish I could build". Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Nature Man (May 14, 2017)

The Ultimate Board Room: Perspectives from a Master Craftsman

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2017)

A book about women

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Schroedc (May 14, 2017)

Burn it all and take up knitting, tales from a man who knows.



I'll have to give it some serious thought, I've had a couple ideas in my head.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2017)

Tclem said:


> A book about women


Yikes- How is living in the shop going Casanova???

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (May 14, 2017)

Tclem said:


> A book about women



If it's everything he knows, it'll be a leaflet with one blank side.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> If it's everything he knows, it'll be a leaflet with one blank side.....



Everything he knows about women- That is it- just a title- this man was born with his foot in his mouth.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Brink (May 14, 2017)

"illustrated guide for woodworkers who read at 2nd grade level"

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> Everything he knows about women- That is it- just a title- this man was born with his foot in his mouth.....


I've been told that once or thrice

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (May 14, 2017)

Schroedc said:


> If it's everything he knows, it'll be a leaflet with one blank side.....


I know more but I save that for arguments with my wife

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2017)

Tclem said:


> I've been told that once or thrice


 I bet...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blueglass (May 14, 2017)

It would be called how to find good research material and how to find inspiration on the fly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (May 14, 2017)

I'd write a humorous book entitled _Wet Wood, Crotch Feather, and Other Woodturning Terms That are Fun to Say in Public_

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## steve bellinger (May 14, 2017)

Wood working love it or leave it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (May 14, 2017)

I think I might take a romantic/humorous/scandalous/informative course. My working title will be something like "As the lathe turns", or "All my tools..." -- think it works for daytime tv-- why not woodworkers? Main characters eould include Ima Gouge and all her sisters/cousins looking to get a good catch.... oh and can't forget the bottom feeders! Of course there'd be interactions with the Skew family-- both the straight and well -- you know _round. _All to be evened out by the Scraper tribe who like to balance things between the groups by smoothing things over--- unless you're talking about the Carbides.....

Reactions: Great Post 3 | Funny 1 | Creative 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 14, 2017)

The title would be "The big book of how to hide mistakes from people that don't know better" the sequel would be called "The woodworkers guide to backyard fires and other disposal methods to feel justified in."

There would be a small chapter, prologue really titled; "the few things I didn't bugger up which prohibits me from quitting"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 14, 2017)

How to relieve stress and get your wife to go along with the plan

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (May 14, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> The title would be "The big book of how to hide mistakes from people that don't know better" the sequel would be called "The woodworkers guide to backyard fires and other disposal methods to feel justified in."
> 
> There would be a small chapter, prologue really titled; "the few things I didn't bugger up which prohibits me from quitting"



You have to learn terminology- - No mistakes and no buggering up- well maybe yer nose. They ar design and re-design opportunities... Damn Pups ya gots to learn them everythin....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (May 14, 2017)

Mike1950 said:


> You have to learn terminology- - No mistakes and no buggering up- well maybe yer nose. They ar design and re-design opportunities... Damn Pups ya gots to learn them everythin....


Grrrr

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (May 15, 2017)

"Have edge, will cut" Understanding woodturning tools.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (May 15, 2017)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Grrrr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

